# Auto to Manual swap in 240



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i want to swap my automatic transmission for a manual transmission without doing a full engine swap. Please dont flame me on this because ive looked everywhere on how to do it and i understand on how to put the manual transmission in, I just need to know if i need the driveshaft from a manual and what is needed for the wiring of the manual also if there is anything else that might need to be done? Thanks to the guys that help and dont flame.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hey man what's up i'm doin the same thing in mine, you have to buy the driveshaft, slave cylinder, master cylinder, clutch pedal, you can cut the break pedal or you can buy a new one, shifter w/ upper and lower boot, hard break line (for clutch master cylinder to slave), and a rubber line...i think that that is about it...it's simple but time consuming...As for wiring i'm puttin in a twin cam engine so i have to redo the wiring for the motor and gettin the harness that is manual so as for that i'm not sure of....hope i helped out! :cheers:


----------



## srtwenty (Jun 7, 2004)

*swap*

i'm doing one in my 97 240 and u have to use the ecu from a manual and the harness(or so i hear). plus what the above message said. good luck


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah see thats' what i'm doin....i can't wait till mine is done.....everything goes faster when u have everything u need tho, it seems as if everyone in fl is converting because parts are hard to find....well cheaper parts......lol


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks guys, that helped alot. hopefully i can get a manual 240 for parts and start working on mine


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

How much is this all gonna cost? would it be easier just getting a silvia front clip? :fluffy:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

no from gettin things in the junk yard it cost me around $450 for everything.... :thumbup:


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

that aint so bad..wat about labor? i dont have the skillz to do something like that..gee..thats alot cheaper than swapping an auto to a manual for a honda civic..doing that for a civic costs over a grand! i wonder why :fluffy: anyone know?


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

I know this thread is a little old but I didnt want to get flamed for not searching. Does anyone know how much an auto to manual swap would cost in labor? I don't know much about cars so it isn't likely I would be able to do it myself.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

There's a local shop here in PA that does auto/manual swaps for $250 labor (+ parts) for Honda's. It's actually not a real complicated swap with a Civic, just takes some time and one custom mount (the upper tranny mount is diffferently shaped in an auto civic than it is in a manual car, other than wiring, everything else bolts right in). The places that charge $1,000 are just pretty much ripping you off. For a Nissan, I'd assume everything would be similiar. Your best bet would be to buy a parts car and strip what you need from it. You could potentially use a clip but don't forget, their RHD so the hardlines will be useless.


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

What is a clip and what is RHD?


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Clip means a complete front cut of a car. You can buy them this way if your doing an engine swap to make sure you get all the little parts that might be missing from just a motor set. Here's a pic of my clip which is still a work in progress.










RHD mean Right Hand Drive which is the way cars are built and sold in a lot of other countries (steering wheel is on the other side). I'm assuming you could re-use the clutch master cylidner and slave cylinders form a RHD drive but the hardline obvoiusly won't work because the clutch pedal/MC would be on the opposite side.


----------

